# August 2017 Throwdown "YardBird" Winners!!!!



## dirtsailor2003

First off thank you to all who participated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.

Now onto the Winners!!!

A big Shout out to the Members choice winner Hillbillyrickster!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Entry #3

A big Shout out to the Judges choice winner Ringsrus !!!!!!!!!!!!! Entry #4

Way to think outside the box! Great looking Q!

Once again thank you to everyone that participated. Keep your eyes peeled as the next throwdown will be coming out soon.


----------



## Rings Я Us

It was fun just entering and seeing all the ideas revealed. 
I really appreciate the votes and the chance to be in the throwdown.
Thanks for the votes all!
:sausage:
Thanks judges and dirtsailor2003
So I see it can be personality that adds to the final plate that gets some votes too..  good job to all and congrats hillbillyrickster. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


Sponsors [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji]. I will plug from time to time. Lol thanks


----------



## gmc2003

Congratulations to both winners Hillbilly, Rings  and everyone that participated. In my opinion everyone who entered was a winner as all meals looked fantastic.

Chris


----------



## tropics

Congrats Hillbilly & Rings R us

Nice entries I didn't mind getting stumped LOL

Everyone did real good

Thanks dirtsailor and all the sponsors 

Richie

Entry #5


----------



## Rings Я Us

tropics said:


> Congrats Hillbilly & Rings R us
> Nice entries I didn't mind getting stumped LOL
> 
> Everyone did real good
> Thanks dirtsailor and all the sponsors
> Richie
> 
> Entry #5


 I was bummed out when I saw you pass me in popular vote.. lol good job for real!


----------



## tropics

Rings R Us said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Hillbilly & Rings R us
> Nice entries I didn't mind getting stumped LOL
> 
> Everyone did real good
> Thanks dirtsailor and all the sponsors
> Richie
> 
> Entry #5
> 
> 
> 
> I was bummed out when I saw you pass me in popular vote.. lol good job for real!
Click to expand...

I knew mine wouldn't make the cut,I did what I could not getting the noodles I needed

Chow Funn google it 

Congrats again

Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

Oh yeah.. I see those kind of noodles. [emoji]128077[/emoji]
I was going to post some pics of yardbird in a thread.. do we do it in chicken category? Then I can delete some stuff off my phone..


----------



## gary s

A Big Congrats to everyone.

Gary


----------



## griz400

Way to go both of you ... was 2 good lookin meals


----------



## Rings Я Us

griz400 said:


> Way to go both of you ... was 2 good lookin meals


Yours too.. I'm thinking more people will enter next one. Maybe not as many people so busy now.


----------



## myownidaho

Congratulations, gentlemen! That's some good looking food. 

I was entry #12.


----------



## Rings Я Us

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Congratulations, gentlemen! That's some good looking food.
> 
> I was entry #12.


I saw yours and I was thinking of making a great pinini with a drizzle of EVOO. LOL Nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Congrats to the winners and also to everybody who entered.  Some fantastic food this time.

Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff

Congratulations to the winners! All of the entries were top notch and I sure am glad I don't have to pick the winner.. that would be tough!


----------



## Rings Я Us

I missed all the great years of those Brinkmann ECB mods and cooks.. It's been fun in my short time here however.


----------



## myownidaho

Rings R Us said:


> I saw yours and I was thinking of making a great pinini with a drizzle of EVOO. LOL Nice!



Oh heck yeah. That would be a great panini!


----------



## Rings Я Us

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Oh heck yeah. That would be a great panini!


It would!


----------



## chopsaw

I'm surprised this wasn't more of a horse race .  I thought a couple of votes was gonna win it .


----------



## Rings Я Us

chopsaw said:


> I'm surprised this wasn't more of a horse race .  I thought a couple of votes was gonna win it .


 I hope more people get in there and get the whole family involved.. lol 

It's to bad we all don't have the same seasons... it would be nice to do the fall harvest,  Or  that kind of seasonal thing.. 
It's difficult to include everyone in the seasons and Holliday kind of theme.. I'm sure..  

Maybe we can do a throwdown some time that would be just a person's favorite ethnic feast. So you could enter any dish from any ethnicity in the world.. and get some votes for that kind of entry.. who knows?  Some people know a bunch about stuff we never saw on a plate.. Could be a pre 1776 pilgrim throwdown.. foods we would cook during the Revolutionary war.. Or prior. lol


----------



## chilerelleno

Congrats to the winners of another great Throwdown.
Hillbilly and Rings, y'all entered some great Q.

Everybody entered some great Q.

I was number 9, _South Western YardBird and Waffles._
My cook thread is here, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/threads/add/forumId/102


----------



## pc farmer

Tough choice. 

Everyone did a great job.  

Congrats to the winners.  

I am happy these TD's are back up and running. 

Thanks Case.


----------



## foamheart

Congrats Guys.....


----------



## Rings Я Us

ChileRelleno, Yours was where I was wanting to go.. kinda like a Bobby Flay
Brunch thing,..  with waffles and bacon..chicken and somehow, work in a syrup with a heat.. and some kind of a  drink.... but I didn't peruse that route.. I'm thinking maybe next time.. Hires a good designer to arrange my next throwdown entry..


----------



## griz400

I got 1 vote ... from Griz   













IMG_0536.JPG



__ griz400
__ Sep 23, 2017






Trump voted for himself i heard .............lol


----------



## mike5051

Great job guys!  Congrats to the winners!  This was my entry...













20170813_174504.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Sep 23, 2017






Mike


----------



## Rings Я Us

mike5051 said:


> Great job guys!  Congrats to the winners!  This was my entry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170813_174504.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mike5051
> __ Sep 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Was just telling someone that yours looked like some food I would cook too. A plate I would make at a big get together


----------



## gary s

Looks Good to me

Gary


----------



## humdinger

Congrats Hillbillyrckstr and Rings R Us! Way to represent good BBQ from the Great Lakes State!

Chillerelleno - yours looked awesome!


----------



## Rings Я Us

We never got any prizes.. I wasn't going to say anything. But the other guy said he never got anything in the mail either. 
I was kinda afraid to bother mentioning.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Rings Я Us said:


> We never got any prizes.. I wasn't going to say anything. But the other guy said he never got anything in the mail either.
> I was kinda afraid to bother mentioning.



Well let’s see, Amazon said both of you received the packages.

Neither of you sent me a PM regarding this. 

C framer altered to me that prizes had not been received. 

I resent the packages again claiming that they had not been received. 

Not sure what’s going on here. The other members that have been recipients of prizes have received them.

To date I’ve sent and spent $50+ Each sending you guys prizes you haven’t received for a contest I wanted to be prize free!


----------



## Rings Я Us

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well let’s see, Amazon said both of you received the packages.
> 
> Neither of you sent me a PM regarding this.
> 
> C framer altered to me that prizes had not been received.
> 
> I resent the packages again claiming that they had not been received.
> 
> Not sure what’s going on here. The other members that have been recipients of prizes have received them.
> 
> To date I’ve sent and spent $50+ Each sending you guys prizes you haven’t received for a contest I wanted to be prize free!


Honest to God, yeah we never got anything. Wonder what the heck happened to those. I appreciate you doing that for us.. 
Didn't know you were doing out of pocket stuff for the  contest. 
Knowing that now, I sure hope it works this time.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Wow I haven’t looked at this post in a while... I thought I posted something in it about the results but I guess not. My bad. 

Dirtsailor I talked to you a few times about prizes. You were having issues getting to the post office for a while there but I did get a thermometer from you sent from amazon. Thank you! It’s been so long I can’t remember when it arrived. Late November sometime I’m thinking? Possibly December? Sorry I just don’t remember but it’s appreciated. 
I appreciate the fact that members take the time to think of these contests, post them, and vote on them. I should have sent you a pm when I received the thermo, and said thank you so you knew it arrived. I apologize. I’m sure I was busy and it slipped my mind. 


Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Scout & myself posing with the stump full of bloody chicken and fresh picked corn. Keep your coops locked you don’t want to see these two showing up in your yard... 


Well I won part of this throwdown so first I want to take time to thank God. Next I want to thank all the little people who helped make this happen. The girl who made sure the candy bowl in my hotel room only had green M&Ms in it, and the people who made sure my fridge was stocked with fresh beers, and..... :)

Just kidding! Had to do it! Acceptance speeches make me laugh. 

In all seriousness this was a fun contest. As soon as I heard it I knew I was going to do a chicken parted out murder theme. Guess I watch too much true crime tv. 

It was the dogs and I out by the barn on a nice day smoking a bunch of chicken. Can’t ask for much more than that. Thanks for the votes glad you liked it. I had a blast doing it.

Scott


----------

